# The Best Book I've Read This Century...



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

*"Unbroken"* by Laura Hillenbrand, the author of "Seabiscuit."

An absolutely shattering read, "Unbroken" kept me up all night. It's the true story of Olympic track star Louie Zamperini, a bombardier on a B-24 in World War II. He was shot down over the Pacific, floated at sea for more than 40 days with no provisions, imprisoned for more than two years and tortured by a sadistic Japanese war criminal. It's a breathtaking and awe-inspiring story of courage, strength, and survival.

Before I go on...*what's your favorite book, fiction or non-fiction, since 2000?*

Back to "Unbroken." I admit my family history attunes me to the story of Lt. Louis Zamperini. My father, Lt. Stanley Levine, was the radar officer on a B-29 shot down over the Sea of Japan in 1945. The crewmen were captured and about to be beheaded, but were saved by an English-speaking Japanese military policeman who had been educated in New Hampshire before the war. I've written about my father's travails in The Miami Herald in a story called "Hiroshima, Personally."

But my father's crew suffered virtually none of the hardships Zamperini endured. Starvation, constant beatings, forced labor, degrading torture. I really cannot remember reading anything quite like it.

So that's me. What's your favorite book published this century?

Paul Levine


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite may very well be The Carpet Makers, by Andreas Eschbach:



Disclamer: Pointing out any single work as my favorite is almost pointless, as my opinion changes frequently.

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Going all the way back to 2002, I'd have to say _Night Watch_ by Terry Pratchett.

As far as _Unbroken_ goes, you might like _Under the Wire_ by William Ash (with Brendan Foley), the man who was, at least loosely, the basis of the Steve McQueen character in "The Great Escape". I found it to be a fascinating story, even the pre-war parts, and possibly in my top 5 list (and certainly top 10) of books published this century (not enKindled, unfortunately).


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd probably have to say Bluebeard, by Kurt Vonnegut.  It was so well-written that in some parts each sentence seemed like a well-crafted stroy.  A book of tiny, beautiful gems that all came together into a bittersweet, funny, wonderful narration of a painter's life.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

This isn't the first time I've backed up NogDog's rating of Night Watch - but it has to be my choice too.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thus far I'd say _Shantaram_ by Gregory David Roberts published in 2003.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know about best book of the century, but my favorite read last year--and probably of the last few years--was Joe Abercrombie's Best Served Cold.  Nasty, gritty, brutal, profane, and often viciously funny, it's sort of a medieval Kill Bill.  Highly recommended if you like that sort of thing, which I obviously do.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Wow Paul - that book sounds amazing. I'll have to check it out.

My favorite is probably Dan Simmons' *The Terror*. I loved that mix of history and horror.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen. 

The movie comes out April 22 and I can't wait!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Paul, this is a very interesting story, thank you for sharing. Your dad looks so young on that picture.

I would pick up Terry Pratchett too but for me it's The Fifth Elephant.


----------



## S.J. Harris (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds great, Paul. Have you read any Solzhenitsyn, or Frankl's _Man's search for Meaning_?

My favorite novel so far this century is _Child-44_. Loved that book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Lillian Hillenbrand is an inspiring person. Despite having chronic fatigue syndrome, she persisted in writing and finishing _Seabiscuit_. I'm excited to hear about this new book from her.

As for my pick, it's a tie between Alice Hoffman's Green Angel or Jeanette Walls's The Glass Castle: A Memoir. It's funny--I read them both on the same trip.

I'm in the middle of Patricia McKillip's The Changeling Sea--though it wasn't published in this century, it may be vying for a spot as one of my favorite reads of this century. I've never read Patricia McKillip before, and the poetic language and the fantastic characters are blowing me away.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I have to agree with Ann - *The Thirteenth Tale * by Diane Setterfield.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine is The Help by Katheryn Stockett. I still think about the characters long after I've finished reading the book.


----------



## Wintings (Feb 16, 2011)

Favourite book in the last decade? A toss up between Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell and Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami. Worst book read in the last 10 years? _The Da Vinci Code _ by Dan Brown. In fact it's probably the worst written book I've ever read!


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

Favorite non-fiction this century (or maybe even all-time) is Susannah Gora's* "You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried: The Brat Pack, John Hughes, and Their Impact on a Generation"*: http://www.amazon.com/You-Couldnt-Ignore-Tried-Generation/dp/0307408434/ref=tmm_hrd_title_0

If you're a child of the 80s, you'll love this book.

By the way, Paul, I've always enjoyed your writing. One of my favorites was your chapter in Naked Came the Manatee.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Favorite book I've read in the past 10 years?

Hmmm...I'm going to have to go with Libba Bray's "A Great and Terrible Beauty", which is suprising because I don't generally even like fantasy or paranormal.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

If this century starts in 2000, not 2001, then *House of Leaves* by Mark Z. Danielewski. 
It took a while to get used to the format, but then I was hooked.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Some great choices here, folks. Thanks.

Louie Zamperini will be interviewed tomorrow (Thursday) morning at 7:30 a.m. on KFI radio Los Angeles.

I believe it will be on the website live. http://www.kfiam640.com


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul Levine said:


> Some great choices here, folks. Thanks.
> 
> Louie Zamperini will be interviewed tomorrow (Thursday) morning at 7:30 a.m. on KFI radio Los Angeles.
> 
> I believe it will be on the website live. http://www.kfiam640.com


Thank you so much!!!! I finished Unbroken last night and have to agree that it is an incredible book. I just finished listening to the interview live with 94-year-old Louie and it was amazing... his mind is so clear and sharp. Thanks so much Paul for the link!!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree, Unbroken was a VERY good book!  I just finished it up a couple weeks ago.  The author herself has been through extreme hardship in her life as well.  Unbroken is one of my top best books, but I will have to think about which is the best of the last 10 years.  It may be the one I'm reading now....


----------



## Randy Kadish (Feb 24, 2010)

_April, 1865 _ by Jay Winik. I also loved _Seabiscuit_ and _1776_.
Randy


----------



## Basil Sands (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a toss up for me and it's a young century yet but here are my two favourites thus far:

Ireland by Frank DeLaney

or

Once and Eagle by Anton Myrer (sadly not available on Kindle yet, but it is required reading by West Point and on the Marine Corps Reading List right up there with Sun Tzu)

Amazing epic-stories both.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

So many (great) books...so little (free) time.

Great suggestions here for the TBR list.

S.J., your mention of Tom Rob Smith's "Child 44" reminds me that I've been intending to read it for three years.....and thanks to you, just downloaded it ($7.99) to my Kindle.

Paul Levine


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

My favorite book of all time I read in 2000.... I forget, is that this century or last century? haha. But probably my favorite book I've read in the last five years is A Simple Plan, by Scott Smith. I absolutely loved The Ruins a few years back, so I searched for other titles he had written, and there was only one, from 1993. Oh my God, what a powerful book. And such a shame the guy doesn't write more!!


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Technically, 2000 is last century and last millinnium. On the other hand, it's the first year of the 00's decade.

My favorite published this century is "Never Let Me Go." I think it was 2005. It's always subject to change...


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

That's an incredible question. It's hard to reduce the many books down to one. Right off hand, two come to mind: The Hours: A Novel by Michael Cunningham and The English Patient by Michael Ondaatje. Both seem to deal with a razor-sharp look at romance as well as the brief time we have here. If I was going to reread one of them this week, I'd go for _The Hours._ It's shorter.

My answer catches me off-guard because I tend to love stories that are seriocomic, yet there's little to no humor in either of these books. Both also made great films.

The best book I've read the last 12 months has been Oryx and Crake: A Novel by Margaret Atwood. It takes place in the near future and really makes you consider where we're headed as a planet.

Interestingly, all these books are over $9.99 on the Kindle. Sorry I didn't have cheaper ones, but that's what's on my mind.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon:

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Wind-ebook/dp/B000OVLINI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

It's a book for lovers of books, lovers of gothic mystery and romance, and contains one of the most unforgettable and likable characters I've run across in literature. It also contains many, many memorable quotes. Here are a few:

"Once, in my father's bookshop, I heard a regular customer say that few things leave a deeper mark on a reader than the first book that finds its way into his heart. Those first images, the echo of words we think we have left behind, accompany us throughout our lives and sculpt a palace in our memory to which, sooner or later-no matter how many books we read, how many worlds we discover, or how much we learn or forget-we will return."

About the Cemetery of Forgotten Books in the novel: ""Every book, every volume you see here, has a soul. The soul of the person who wrote it and of those who read it and lived and dreamed with it. Every time a book changes hands, every time someone runs his eyes down its pages, its spirit grows and strengthens."

"Destiny is usually just around the corner. Like a thief, a hooker, or a lottery vendor: its three most common personifications. But what destiny does not do is home visits. You have to go for it."

"Do you know the best thing about broken hearts? They can only really break once the rest is just scratches."

It's a beautiful book. I went around in a daze for days after finishing it, continually thinking about it.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I really loved Jhumpa Lahiri's THE NAMESAKE, although I agree with many of the books listed here, especially NEVER LET ME GO.

But I have runners-up!!

I also loved Jonathan Safran Foer's EXTREMELY LOUD AND INCREDIBLY CLOSE.

In addition, the Stieg Larsson trilogy (GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO, etc) was absolutely absorbing and intense.

And, dare I venture into the YA world and say that the Harry Potter books were really some of the most inventive of this century?

Julia


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Julia444 said:


> I really loved Jhumpa Lahiri's THE NAMESAKE, although I agree with many of the books listed here, especially NEVER LET ME GO.
> 
> But I have runners-up!!
> 
> ...


I just finished Larsson's trilogy, and all were fabulous. I also teach Harry Potter in my Child Lit classes at two colleges, and they are well compelling. Both writers are worth studying. Last, I just taught Lahiri's UNACCUSTUMED EARTH in an English class, and the students really enjoyed the stories. I like your choices, Julia.


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

My favourite is Unless by the late Carol Shields. She wrote books about not very much but they have an exquisite use of language and a feeling that stays with you. She is the person I would most like to write like.
Here's the link Unless: A Novel


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've read so many books this century that it's hard to pick a best one, but I have to say that among the best is _33 A.D._, by David McAfee, one of our KB indie authors. It's well-written, is based upon a unique premise, and was a page-turner.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Of all time, Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.  For so many reasons.  But did you mean "read" or "written" this century.  I read it only 2 years ago.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Though I've been a voracious reader since 1st grade, my actual book reading went down to almost zero soon after college, due first to the demands of self-employment. Then, the world wide web became available, and I began doing most of my reading online for news, as well as research purposes related to my business. After that, one niece and many, many nephews were born into my extended family, and being more flexible time-wise than most due to my self-employment, I ended up often being the default baby-sitter (so my spare time went to zero: that's also when I had to stop writing software due to time constraints). Now, the oldest is in their mid-20s and the youngest 6, so my baby-sitting days are mostly over-- but today I care for my elderly parents a lot, too. 

I also spent a year or so going blind from cataracts amongst all that (which didn't help my reading any either). Thankfully a couple operations fixed that! But complications still kept me on the sidelines for another year or so (ouch!).

Anyway, I've begun reading books again lately. Partly I can justify it from a business standpoint, as I'm publishing my own books now, and reading the works of others can be very educational from a writing perspective.

Although I've been fortunate to find several new favorite sci fi authors in recent months, the one book which stands out pure fun-wise is Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson. I know I'm late to the party on that one, but keep in mind my book reading was practically on 'pause', for literally decades.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to admit it, because I feel like I should have read something more...I don't know..._classic_ in the last ten years, but of all the books I've read this century, the one that sticks out in my mind is The Time Traveler's Wife. Maybe it was just my emotional state at the time (second year of college, apart from my boyfriend, fairly lonely in general), but that book messed with my mind. I _sobbed_ at the end of it. For weeks after, just thinking about it made me cry.

I swear, I'm not an emotional basketcase normally! And rationally, I can see that it's probably not the best book ever...but something about it really resonated with me at the time.


----------



## Michelle Mason (Apr 20, 2009)

I would have to say Little Bee by Chris Cleave.  IT truly is a story for our times.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Rhonda raises a technical point.

What if the book was written last century but read after 2000? I'll make an executive decision. Okay, sure. It could be "Last of the Mohicans" written in the 1820's, even if you just read it.

But Rhonda, why did it have to be *"Atlas Shrugged?"*


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

It has to be a tie between Horton hears a who and Cat in the Hat.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Technically, because I'd never read it before, _To Kill a Mockingbird_ is easily the best book I've read this century. Outstanding, and from a fellow Alabamian, even. 

But, in terms of recent books, because I notice a distinct lack of love for the King in this thread, I'm here to say that the best modern book I've read this century was probably _Duma Key_, closely followed by _Under the Dome_, though the latter got a little...off at the end.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

THE PATH OF THE SWORD!   I kid, I kid.

My favourite book of all time (so far) is The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. I've never read a book with such liquid flow and elegant architecture.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If I had to pick just one, "No Country for Old Men" by Cormac McCarthy. There are a few runners-up within a whisker of a tie, including "The Road," just for the amazing prose.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Since this century is just beginning...this is a little easier to answer! _A Dog's Purpose_...and I can't even say that I'm an "animal-lover" type! But I cried; the purity, the humility...the loyalty, it took my breath away. It's a must-read...


----------



## lcook0825 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am leaning toward Howard Fast's " The Immigrants" but it is very hard to pick just one.

I have just finished "The Callahan Trilogy" by Gordon Ryan and would have to rate it right up there also.

Thanks


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'd have to say in terms of stand alone novels "The Help" by Kathryn Stockett and "The Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet" by Jamie Ford

In terms of a series I'd say "the Charybdis novels' by our own KA Thompson hands down followed the "Wade Jackson" series by LJ Sellers


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Neal Stephenson's "Anathem" is really good.


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh gosh, this is hard. I don't think I could pick just one, but I can tell you one that will haunt me for a long time is UNWIND by Neil Shusterman. That book was amazing.


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

I've read so many great books in the past decade that I couldn't pick a winner. So many brilliant authors, so little time.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Margaret Atwood's Oryx & Crake and The Year of the Flood are up there too.


----------



## brianmartinez (Feb 13, 2011)

Agree with hs on House of Leaves, it may be my favorite as well. That or Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter Thompson. Hilarious, interesting, frightening and dripping with style. I couldn't ask for anything more out of a book.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I was glad to read about Under the Wire, I had not encountered that. 

I guess I'm going to go with The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle by Murikami, fascinating and challenging. I read it this century though it came out right before the turn.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

In terms of literature, I'm not sure. In terms of reading enjoyment, probably _Pattern Recognition_, by William Gibson.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

StephenLivingston said:


> Margaret Atwood's Oryx & Crake and The Year of the Flood are up there too.


I loved those books, too--you're right.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolute no way to answer that question. It's much easier to answer "what is the worst book you've read this year?"


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I really want to add to this conversation, but I always feel a bit ashamed of the kinds of books I love.  I am very much a pop fiction devotee.  What is often considered "literature" by book snobs bore me, most of the time.  

On Kindle, discovering Kontraths books has been an absolute blast.  And I know I am a damn broken record on these forums about this book, but Blake Crouch's RUN had me up late and on the edge of my seat.

I like that Stephen King seems more on track these days.  I enjoyed Lisey's Story quite a bit and Under the Dome was fun.

Geez...just like with movies, I have trouble committing to just one book as a favorite.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I really want to add to this conversation, but I always feel a bit ashamed of the kinds of books I love. I am very much a pop fiction devotee. What is often considered "literature" by book snobs bore me, most of the time.
> 
> On Kindle, discovering Kontraths books has been an absolute blast. And I know I am a d*mn broken record on these forums about this book, but Blake Crouch's RUN had me up late and on the edge of my seat.
> 
> ...


No need to feel ashamed. Reading what you enjoy is what it's all about. I bet there are many people on this board who love the same books that you do.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein.

Seriously changed my life. I'll never look at Yogi Bear in quite the same way.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I just started "The Art of Racing in the Rain." I'm hooked. While it's probably "literature," it's engrossing--quite wonderful so far. Maybe there will need to be a separate thread for this book alone.


----------



## lcook0825 (Jul 16, 2010)

The best series I have ever read is "The Callahan's Trilogy" by Gordon Ryan.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

POSSESSION, by A.S. Byatt.


----------



## grahampowell (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm gonna have to cheat a little bit, 'cause the only great book I can remember reading in the past few years was actually written about 20 year ago. It's the first book in the Factory series by Derek Raymond.  These are actually police procedurals, and the Factory refers to a London precinct house.  It's called HE DIED WITH HIS EYES OPEN and is a really remarkable book, extraordinarily compassionate.  The main character comes to feel so deeply about a murder victim that he's willing to risk (and nearly sacrifice) his own life in order to bring the killers to justice.


Graham


----------



## brianspringer13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anything by Dan Simmons. As close to literature as enjoyable reading can get. Carrion Comfort, The Hyperion Series, Illium and Olympos, Drood, Black Hills . . .
All excellent and demanding and enjoyable. A difficult feat to pull off.

Springer


----------

